# Lifetime Series 3 Tivo, 500GB w/PROM mod



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Series 3 Tivo upgraded to 500GB with lifetime service. The EPROM has been modified to enable hacking, but the unit is otherwise unhacked and works like a stock Tivo. Asking $300 plus $15 S&H. I also have a 1TB external drive with eSATA cable for an additional $50. Here's the link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290820998099?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649


----------

